
Linux Journal Ceases Publication - animeseinfeld
https://linux.slashdot.org/story/17/12/01/1949229/linux-journal-ceases-publication
======
zeveb
Link should probably be [http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-journal-
ceases-pub...](http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-journal-ceases-
publication)

